# A hungry Panda is a force to be reckoned with... Check out Takenoko!



## Bagpuss (Sep 16, 2013)

The standard game is available on Amazon.co.uk now at £32, Amazon.com at $35, Amazon.de for 28 Euros.

Is the second image the collectors edition or the standard one?


----------



## idlemichael (Sep 21, 2013)

That's taken from the collectors edition - the two d6 are in there to show the size of the components, which are HUGE!


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 22, 2013)

Takenoko is a fun "gateway" game.  I think I've like it better than other simple games like Ticket to Ride and Lords of Waterdeep (all of which I think are 'simpler' than Settlers of Catan) but I think it might wear out quicker short term (only two plays per night/week/month.)   My issues so far is that I haven't really found instances where screwing with other players is a viable option instead of just racing to complete your own objectives, which often means it SEEMS to comes down to who gets the objective cards that best match the board setup. 

The game is one of the best looking games out there and attracts many non-gamer-types and that alone is a reason to own a copy.   One note though, although the game is super simple - having to describe the 5 actions and 6 sides of the die at the beginning of the game is 11 things and that can be a bit much for some non-gamers' attention spans.


----------

